# test en, trenbolone, boldenone cycle



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

Time to get huge for summer..... 

I have 2 10 ml of test en, 1 10ml bottle tren, 1 10ml bottle boldenone

Just wanna hear what the experts think, how should I cycle these?


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2006)

Well you do not have enough EQ for a cycle. So 10 weeks of Test at 500mg and Tren E at 375mg a week for 6 weeks.


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

just grabbed another tren and another eq...
think Im gonna taper up using test and tren first then throw in the eq as the tren is about to run out...Trying to get up to around 260, dont really care how cut I am or not....Im exited...gonna jab in 10 minutes...here we go ...summer yay


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> just grabbed another tren and another eq...
> think Im gonna taper up using test and tren first then throw in the eq as the tren is about to run out...Trying to get up to around 260, dont really care how cut I am or not....Im exited...gonna jab in 10 minutes...here we go ...summer yay


You have to start the EQ in the first shots, so 400mg or 2cc EQ every week stacked with 500mg Test a week, hit the tren in weeks 4-10.


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

i figured tren hits quick so why not start with it first


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2006)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> i figured tren hits quick so why not start with it first


You can use the tren whenever you want, I just like to end my cycle with it.


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

did u like it...i have not done much juice although people always acuse me, gonna show em what I look like juiced
tell me about your tren experience..my buddy cant get enough of it he loves it like I love clemsons mom


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

and can i shoot 3cc into one spot or should i shoot 2 times a week with 1.5 or what?


----------



## GFR (Apr 15, 2006)

Tren for me was the drug that took me to the next level. I was 240-245 at 10-11% body fat for 2 years, then I found tren I went up to 257 when I put it in my cycle, only did 250mg a week and only did it the last 5 weeks of my 10 week Test and Deca cycle.


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

ya sweet.. thats wigger for great. I cant wait. Im gonna try hitting it first withe test and then add in the eq ... I will let you know and /or I might start a journal too. Wish me luck man.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 15, 2006)

You definately need to shoot at least E3D to keep your levels even.  What ester of Tren do you have?

EQ definately needs to be started at the beginning of the cycle.

I am running this cycle right now.  Here is the link to my cycle log.
http://ironarena.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

tren acetate , only 50mg/ml though. So I should do the eq with the test first..?I will take your word for it...I checked out your pics..nice work man.


----------



## DICE (Apr 15, 2006)

And should I shoot the test a couple times a week to get to 500mg or all in one shot every saturday?


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 15, 2006)

No, everything needs to be E3D.  With the Tren, EOD would be best.
If this is your first cycle, you will need far less doses than those.  I would say 500mg Test/400mg EQ per week would be good to start and then if you are going to drop the EQ and start Tren, you should take your Test down to 400mg and go 200mg/week of Tren.  If you are going to start them all at once, I would go with 400mg Test/400mg EQ/200mg Tren per week, injecting EOD or E3D.

From your posts so far, you seem to be too uneducated in the endeavors you are about to take.  You need to take some more time to research and take in others' advice.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 17, 2006)

Weeks
1-12 Test 500 mg/wk
1-10 EQ 400 mg/wk
8-13 Tren Ace 75 mg/EOD

What is your pct plan?


----------



## DICE (Apr 17, 2006)

gonna run nolva ...but at what doses for how long? And should I start 7 days after last shot ....sooner ...later....all info is appreciated. Please not another comment about how much more I need to learn yada yada... we all started somewhere ..right purdue?! Anyway... if you were running this cycle ..... what would you run pct? I cant get any hcg either so...

Oh , and Purdue< i read your jounal on that other site...I am so psyched to get this started. Nice. Gonna try to get up to around 255 .


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

WWeeks
1-12 Test 500 mg/wk
1-10 EQ 400 mg/wk
8-13 Tren Ace 75 mg/EODeeks
1-12 Test 500 mg/wk
1-10 EQ 400 mg/wk
8-13 Tren Ace 75 mg/EOD


That sounds great but is using tren for a first cycle too much?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

You will be lucky to get a good feel on eq at ten weeks, but you will eat more. I stay on eq a long time. I start getting very vasuclar at 12 weeks, just me though I guess


----------



## littlemoney31 (Mar 2, 2010)

i agree with the last eq comment.  10 weeks on eq seems like a waste to me.  gotta think slow and long with eq


----------

